# "Best" Benchtop Band Saw



## TonyL (Jan 15, 2016)

I found an excuse for thinking about buying a band saw or maybe once I own one, I will find something to use it for.

I was think of ripping blanks and making small band saw boxes. I really don't want a floor model, not do I want one that is a PITN to set up (having set up a floor model Rikon for my friend).

All opinions welcome. Just remember: benchtop and what I plan to do with it.

Thanks!


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 15, 2016)

Rikon makes a ten inch bench model band saw.$199.99 at Highland Woodworking


----------



## TonyL (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you. Does that mean you like it?


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Jan 15, 2016)

I recently picked up the Craftsman 9 inch table top for pretty much the same things, so far I am very happy with it.  Craftsman Tools, Storage, Lawn & Garden Equipment usually has all of their tool a bit cheaper online and you can do in store pickup.  

Here is a good article that I found when I was looking for mine:  Benchtop Band Saw Review | Best Small | Woodworking


----------



## 3855 (Jan 15, 2016)

While not a bench top, I have a 14" Rikon 10 325.  After having it a year, I cannot imagine living without it now.  You will be amazed the uses you have for it once you have one.  

I highly recommend a good band saw.  There are a number of good brands.  Rikon has been good to me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello Tony

I always think when asking about tools it comes down to flip a coin especially when you talk bench top tools. Now this is my opinion and take it for what it is worth. You will be totally disappointed in any of the bench top band saws. They all have flaws and are basically all made out of the same factory but different colored paint. If you are looking to just cut pen blanks then any one of them will do  that. You mention band sawn boxes, you only have a height of around 5" (on a 10" model)and there is no riser kits. Many plastic parts. under powered motors. Tracking systems that are unreliable because of the small blades that are needed. Tensioning of the blade is somewhat suspect in that many times after a blade is run for some time it becomes sloppy and those saws can not tighten enough to take the slop out. Metal does stretch. You now start putting more stress and tension to compensate for the blade the other parts can not handle it and you get flex. A larger saw is sturdier in all parts. With benchtop they are concerned in keeping weight down. 

With all this said if you still have your mind set on one I would always look at the 10" models and stay away from the 9" models. For the bang for your buck the Sears Craftsman 10" model 21-400 would be my choice but you did not hear it from me. Good luck. If you have the room I would look into a full size saw.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks all. I saw the article before I asked the group, but saw it was published in 2012 - that doesn't make it irrelevant, thank you. 

I think you are right John. I will pass it on the saw altogether. I will fine another tool to buy. LOL


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 15, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Thanks all. I saw the article before I asked the group, but saw it was published in 2012 - that doesn't make it irrelevant, thank you.
> 
> I think you are right John. I will pass it on the saw altogether. I will fine another tool to buy. LOL



Oh Tony do not let me talk you out of something you think you may want. Just was giving you my opinion. I own very few benchtop tools and in fact I only own two belt sanders (use them for my desk watches) and many many years ago I bought a Jointer/router table (Delta) that I still use on occasion.  I believe in full size toys. 

Not sure if you own a metal lathe or not but seems like that is the hot tool these days if you are looking for a tool to buy. Good luck.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 15, 2016)

Check the spindle travel. Some are longer than others.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 15, 2016)

Tony
I believe if you got a 14" bandsaw you would love it.
They have a relatively small footprint.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 15, 2016)

Tony, I have an older Craftsman 12" floor model bandsaw. I bought it used, and have used it for decades. I still have it with a smaller blade on it and now have a Delta 14" with riser. I would not even look at a bench top model. 
Had a bench top drill press. So glad when I purchased a used floor model. I gave the bench top drill press to a new turner. She didn't have a bandsaw.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a well-rated 10"  bandsaw for a decade...I hated every minute that I used it. 

I bought a 14" grizzly last fall, and wonder why I wasted time and money on the 'toy' I had before.  It was like using a sharp stick and a pot of tar to write with, and then trying a rollerball...


----------



## SteveG (Jan 15, 2016)

Tony, your process has been clear for each major tool, accessory or process. You set parameters, ask, probe, ask again, listen, and end up with really good results. Just one example is the process you use for pen finishing. As a result, you get a lot of praise for each SOYP you post. 

Now, I hope you listen to knowledgeable guys here pushing the 14 inch floor models. (I know: not within your preset parameters.) If there is any way you can shift your thinking to allow for the floor model, you will be SOOOOOOOO much happier! Everything about the floor type is more rugged, resulting in more precise cuts. And safety is a factor. With the bench-toy, you will right away be working at the max capacity of the saw-toy. That is kind if like forcing it to do what you ask. The big boy sitting on the floor says: "OK, easy. Let's do it". If you want, I will put a 2 foot by 2 foot section of floor space in a box and send it to you in the mail! 

Floor Model: try it...you will like it.


----------



## KenV (Jan 15, 2016)

Tony

You will be hard pressed to beat the Rikon at Highland Hardware for 200 bucks.  

Rikon has pretty fair parts service at 5+ years, something that Craftsman now lacks.

I looked hard at that saw 5 years ago for the Tucson but not the space.  For small stuff up to 4 inches,thick, will get the job done.  Price then is the same as the Highland price now.

I use a 14 in Juneau, and a scroll saw for small stuff.   The 10 inch Rikon would be faster than the scroll saw.


----------



## Notscottish (Jan 15, 2016)

I have had the Craftsman 21400 10-inch Band saw mentioned in the review.  

It is a good strong saw, I do find that the finer the teeth, the more the blade wanders and it id hard to make a straight cut.  I switched to a skip tooth blade in December and now have more control and it still does a nice clean cut.  Avoid the Craftsman blades though. I have had bad luck with them.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 15, 2016)

Tried a bench top bandsaw 2 times, the only way I would buy one is if I had a boat and needed an anchor.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 15, 2016)

I had the small Rikon band saw for a short time and while it worked great, I quickly went to the 10-325 14" saw and there is a world of difference.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Jan 15, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Hello Tony
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the bandsaw I have and so far I really like it.


----------



## oneleggimp (Jan 15, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Thank you. Does that mean you like it?


If I had the space for a bench top Band Saw (and the money too), I'd get the Rikon.


----------



## 2 Saw (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the Rikon 10" and love it but must add that I also have a Grizzly 16" floor model for the big stuff. I use the 10" for most of the pen blank cutting before turning. The 16" I use to rough cut my blanks out of large chunk of wood and other large projects.


----------



## jondavidj (Jan 15, 2016)

Tony, I have the Rikon 10" model and love it!


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the 10" Craftsman, supplied by Rikon, and it works well for my needs. However, if I could afford it I would get a 14".  I have my saw on a stand so it takes up the same room the 14". I really like the Craftsman/Rikon 14".


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2016)

wolftat said:


> I had the small Rikon band saw for a short time and while it worked great, I quickly went to the 10-325 14" saw and there is a world of difference.


 Neil, that 14" Delta you sent me in '08 is still going strong when I use it :wink:


----------



## TonyL (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you all  for the quidance and your experience.


----------



## PMisiaszek (Jan 19, 2016)

What do you see yourself using the saw for now and in the future?  I also have the Rikon/Craftsman 10" saw that I purchased used to prepare small bowl blanks for turning on a mini-lathe.  I bought two new "specialty" blades that cost almost as much as the saw.  It is not up to cutting a 4" blank round on any wood more dense than cedar.  I can do it on some harder woods like cherry, but it is very slow and smokey going.  This is a penmakers' site, and for pen blanks, or other thinner flat work, it is a great saw.


----------



## campzeke (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony,

After following you on this site and seeing the quality of work you do, I don't think you will be happy with a bench top saw if you plan to use it for bandsaw boxes. I have made several bandsaw boxes and don't think a bench top model will have the power you need to consistently give you good clean cuts through thick material. You may want to check with a couple local vendors like Highland Hardware or Stone Mountain Power Tool and get their 2 cents. Also check your local Craigslist for listings. I looked at the Atlanta listings this morning before replying and found a few. 

Making bandsaw boxes is like making pens. It is a learning process. Every time I make one, I learn something new. In the process I have also made some very nice firewood. If you plan to attend the FLGAPG I will be happy to share some of what I have learned with you. Until then ....


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you for the advice and compliments. I went to Highlands Hardware to buy it on Saturday. I liked its compact size (having assembled my friend's 14" model ...which I did not enjoy  ). I discussed its set-up and  asked the salesperson to load it up, but I wanted to shop-around first. As I was shopping for more tools that I don't know how to use or what to do with, buyers' remorse set in and I changed my mind.

I returned home with a can of Bostik drill (bit) lubricant and an extra $183 in my pocket. Never fear though, I spent most of that at WoodTurningz and Mark Detrick cone blanks.

I am now researching metal lathes........

So I passed on the band saw. I did find two forums that are interesting and joined them. 

The Practical Machinist and The Home Machinist.

I will be turning pens for 2 years this March, and I really haven't had the desire to make anything else.

Got to start work now. Thanks again!


----------



## shastastan (Jan 28, 2016)

Glad you were able to sort things out, Tony.  I had to learn the hard way and have mostly changed from my impulse buying now.  I have a 16" minimax band saw and also a 9" ryobi, and an RBi scroll saw.  See, there's 2 bandsaws and another for small stuff.  I also have a bosch sabersaw and a milwaukee sawzall.  I do use them all, but have asked myself why not just 1 for everything?  Then I remember that I don't like to change bandsaw blades.  Okay, I won't bore you with more talk about my saws.  If you get into metal work, there's a bandsaw for that, too.  .


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 28, 2016)

shastastan said:


> Glad you were able to sort things out, Tony.  I had to learn the hard way and have mostly changed from my impulse buying now.  I have a 16" minimax band saw and also a 9" ryobi, and an RBi scroll saw.  See, there's 2 bandsaws and another for small stuff.  I also have a bosch sabersaw and a milwaukee sawzall.  I do use them all, but have asked myself why not just 1 for everything?  Then I remember that I don't like to change bandsaw blades.  Okay, I won't bore you with more talk about my saws.  If you get into metal work, there's a bandsaw for that, too.  .



What no chain saw???:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## shastastan (Jan 30, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> shastastan said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you were able to sort things out, Tony.  I had to learn the hard way and have mostly changed from my impulse buying now.  I have a 16" minimax band saw and also a 9" ryobi, and an RBi scroll saw.  See, there's 2 bandsaws and another for small stuff.  I also have a bosch sabersaw and a milwaukee sawzall.  I do use them all, but have asked myself why not just 1 for everything?  Then I remember that I don't like to change bandsaw blades.  Okay, I won't bore you with more talk about my saws.  If you get into metal work, there's a bandsaw for that, too.  .
> ...



Used to have more than one when we heated with wood.  Now I just have elec. pole saw, B&D gator saw, and just got a branch cutter called Jaws.  thankfully, my tree cutting days are over.


----------

